# [compiz] GTK-window-decorator refuse le changement de bords

## Poussin

Bonjour,

Depuis maintenant un plusieurs mois, j'ai un comportement étrange. J'utilise compiz, mais je préfère éviter l'utilisation de emerald. J'utilise donc gtk-windows-decorator. Le problème est qu'il affiche toujours le meme window border, celui-là:

http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/7113/20110429142705160x71.png

J'ai beau modifié le thème utilisé, il n'en prend pas compte. Cependant, si je repasse sous metacity, tout se passe normalement.

J'ai tenté la réinstallation de compiz (qui contient gtk-windows-decorator), tenté d'utilisé un nouveau compte utilisateur (pour éviter un soucis de config dans le $HOME).

Malheureusement, je ne trouve pas de log d'erreurs ou quelque chose qui y ressemble (.xsession-errors par exemple n'est pas pertinent)

Merci de votre attention  :Smile: 

edit: et avec plus d'info:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/380219/

Et sur une autre machine, fraichement installée, je n'ai pas le soucis

----------

## lbr

Essaie de recompiler compiz and co avec le USE GCONF (si tu es sous gnome ...) ; ca m'a sorti de la mouise...

----------

## Poussin

déjà tenté, ça n'a pas marché  :Smile: 

Et d'ailleurs, sur l'autre machine, compiz n'est pas compilé avec USE="gconf". Je ne comprends pas quel est la différence entre les deux.

----------

## lbr

Est ce que quand tu fais alt+clic droit/deplacer, ca bouge ?

Si oui cela pourrait signifier que compiz est lancé ; alors voir la config (ccsm) et verifie les différentes options de "gestion des fenetres".

Que se passe t-il quand tu lances fusion-icon "à la main" ? (quelles traces ?)

A+

----------

